# PLEASE READ



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

http://getyergoat-goatgifts.blogspot.com/


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are adorable.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i don't know where the link took you but there was supposed to be an article about Sony products...?...


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I will definantly be boycotting Sony from now on. Thats just rediculous! It just shows how bad violent video/computer games are in the wrong hands of immature, arrogant, idiots.

It is a shame to know that man kind is that blood thirsty.

CJ


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry. Yes it did but I ended up at the bottom of that page and i saw these adorable tenis shoes that had goats on them. That is what was so cute.

As for the Sony thing. I have read that before s few years ago. I could not believe the date was this from this month. They did this same thing a few years ago.

I hate those damn games anyway, people should get their kids involved in other things and not be couch potatoes anyway, we have never even allowed them in the house before.

Sorry about the first post.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would like to see where the original article and the original oppology by Sony was. I would more then likey believe it to be a hoax unless i saw the appology on Sony's website


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is horrible!!!!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

This was an exaggeration started by the Daily Mail's bad reporting, which is a tabloid and quite common for such unreliable news sources. Animal rights fanatics helped stir this uneventful, event.
The truth is Sony did have a stunt that included a dead goat from a butcher and the entrails were actually a meat soup premade and stuffed in the goat.

Also this was a year or so ago and some exaggerated, slanderous tidbits just don't die. People love to feed on propaganda.

I wont boycott Sony.

Innocent till 'proven' guilty. I know thats not the norm anymore but I prefer to stick with it, especially in a day when so much tabloid type info is all over the web.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats what I figured was more the case. Thats why it is so important to not just believe everything you read on the internet, see on TV or read in the paper!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow, that didnt even cross my mind! Shows how 'expierienced' I am....lol.

CJ


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Doesn't surprise me that was a Daily Mail story, I've read a couple other very false articles of theirs, they must just like to make people look bad. :roll:


----------

